# What is the best dual coil head to buy. Thx



## Luna (27/2/16)

Any assistance?


----------



## blujeenz (27/2/16)

Im assuming you mean a atomiser and not something for a twin cylinder bike.
What is a dual coil head?
One usually buys an entire tank and not parts. 
Do you want a RDA or RTA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luna (27/2/16)

Sorry bud, new to this vape thing. Was talking about a tank. Bought the avo yesterday and don't like it at all. Got single coil Kangertech but want to upgrade to a dual coil. Thanking you in advance.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (27/2/16)

Grab yourself a Griffin and smile happily that you did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Luna (27/2/16)

Do u know about any on the forum or someone. Thx again.


----------



## Luna (27/2/16)

What about a cruis?


----------



## daniel craig (27/2/16)

Luna said:


> What about a cruis?


Crius is a good tank. I'm using one at the moment. It's easy to build on, flavor is good and wicking is easy. If you want to build big coils like the Alien coils etc then the griffin RTA will be for you since it has a bigger build deck. Other than that they basically the same.


----------



## Nightwalker (27/2/16)

What didn't you like about the avocado?
The Crius is a OK tank.
The Griffin is a beast that I love


----------



## blujeenz (27/2/16)

Luna said:


> Sorry bud, new to this vape thing. Was talking about a tank. Bought the avo yesterday and don't like it at all. Got single coil Kangertech but want to upgrade to a dual coil. Thanking you in advance.


Ok, all good. 
Its just harder to get a proper answer in the beginning before you've done the fieldwork and picked up the lingo.
The velocity style deck is awesome to build on, I dont know which tanks have it as spec.
Perhaps a 2nd hand Bellus could do the trick, depends if you want to make a James Bond entrance surrounded by cloud...its not a huge cloud chucker, but flavours good.


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

The avo is based on the old twisp, don't like the idea of the liquid that must be drawn up by the wick.
The build with the wick is not that easy. I did it with clapton wire.
Is this the reason for it not vaping as nice.
Thx again


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Luna said:


> The avo is based on the old twisp, don't like the idea of the liquid that must be drawn up by the wick.
> The build with the wick is not that easy. I did it with clapton wire.
> Is this the reason for it not vaping as nice.
> Thx again


I see what you are saying, I personally like the avocado but don't own one yet. Clapton like high watts hey, but well wicked. It will be great.
So try the Crius, small and easy. 
Griffin-rta my favorite.
And with stock coils, the ijust2 kit. 0.3 coils. (You get the rebuildable coil, but not reallyyyy for beginers)
I hear the aromamizer and goblin also lekker


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

To continue, I like Claptons, but since twisting my coils myself, I enjoy them more IMO.
I still use Claptons in my dripper, but in my tank, I use dual twist


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

Do think i will be able to get my avo swopped for a grifffin. Thx


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

Will check what dual twist is. Thx


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Luna said:


> Will check what dual twist is. Thx


Sadly, if I say what's true, to get a Griffin away from its owner, you would have to pry it from the cold dead hands. I don't even like ppl looking at her. 
Buy one and don't look back.


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Luna said:


> Will check what dual twist is. Thx




Two 26g wires twisted together. Did this by hand.


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

dude have you ever built coils before? 
Or are you looking for a tank that supports dual coil but the coils you buy from the shop? If this is the case then I'd suggest something that can later be used to build on, not sure which atties have this functionality. Just saying because the Crius and Griffin are fairly advanced atties for someone starting out. I know I could of gone and checked your introduction, but I'm far to lazy man.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

I was meaning to say tank. Been building single coils for my Kangertech for a while now so that is not the problem. Bought a avo 2 days ago and i don't like it. Trying to sell and get a griffin. Thx bud


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Luna said:


> I was meaning to say tank. Been building single coils for my Kangertech for a while now so that is not the problem. Bought a avo 2 days ago and i don't like it. Trying to sell and get a griffin. Thx bud


What mod you rocking?


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

Evic vtc mini


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

Crius in that case , holds plenty juice and fairly easy to build on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

Griffin?


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

its awesome, but smaller tank because of bigger deck. I prefer my crius - flavor on both are the same in my opinion.


----------



## Luna (28/2/16)

Don't find any, any where. No one got stock.


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

mmmm try vaperscorner, ecggies maybe? I'm lazy man sorry


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

Luna said:


> Don't find any, any where. No one got stock.


https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/obs-crius-v3-rta-velocity-deck


----------



## Nightwalker (28/2/16)

I'm not a fan of the Crius tbh. I have one that's in pieces, but others love it..

The Griffin is a beast. A thirsty beast. But I love her. Be prepared to spend on juices. 
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/griffin-rta-3-5ml-by-geekvape/


----------



## jguile415 (28/2/16)

I still love my Bellus for dual coil builds, the deck is easy to build on but you can't fit any massive builds on there. Got a dual 26g SS 9/8 wrap 2.5mm build to fit pretty comfortably...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

